# Kuk Sool Won



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Just wondering if anybody knows much about it. I recently moved to a city with very few martial arts schools -- no jj of any kind, no mt, no tkd, no judo, and the boxing club just closed down! The only alternative is karate, but as I understand it Kuk Sool Won involves some grappling, locks and holds, so I thought I might check it out.
Anybody in here have any experience with it? Would you recommend it if you do?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Depends on the school, but in general, no.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Just wondering if anybody knows much about it. I recently moved to a city with very few martial arts schools -- no jj of any kind, no mt, no tkd, no judo, and the boxing club just closed down! The only alternative is karate, but as I understand it Kuk Sool Won involves some grappling, locks and holds, so I thought I might check it out.
> Anybody in here have any experience with it? Would you recommend it if you do?


That is a korean form if I am not mistaken. 

It's used in MMA by Gary Goodridge. 

I personally have not done it but anything is better than nothing. 

Remember, it's not the art that makes the fighter. It';s the fighter that makes the fighter. 

I don't care which martial art you attempt to use in MMA, if you try the pure martial theory, you will get your ass kicked.




> Kuk Sool Won is generally not limited to any single discipline. The martial art system attempts to be a complete study of all Korean martial arts.


so says wiki: Kuk Sool Won - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Techniques

Kuk Sool won includes (but not limited to) the following sets of techniques:

* Joint locking/breaking: Various joint locks are employed in Kuk Sool Won, including wrist locks, arm-bars, and small joint manipulation.

* Soo Ki (Hand Striking): Palm, fist, wrist, finger, closed hand, open hand, arm, shoulder and pressure point striking techniques.

* Johk Sool (Kicking Techniques): Spinning, jumping, combination, double leg, and pressure point kicks.

* Throwing and Grappling: Body throws, projection throws, leg throws, pressure point grappling, grappling defense, wrestling, and ground fighting techniques.

* Nak Bup (Falling Principles): Falling techniques are taught in Kuk Sool Won. These techniques allow a practitioner to fall into a variety of positions while minimizing injury. This is typically accomplished through maximizing the surface area on impact to prevent damaging force on an isolated area of the body.

* Animal-Style Techniques: Tiger, Mantis, Crane, Dragon, Snake, Bear, Eagle etc.

* Traditional Korean Weapons: Sword (short, long, single and double, straight and inverted), staff (short, middle and long, single and double), jool bong (double and triple sectioned; also known as nunchucks and sansetsukon), knife, spear, wol do (Moon knife - a Korean halberd), dang pa (triple bladed spear, or trident), cane, rope, fan, and the bow and arrow (taught in the traditional style, using a thumb draw).

* Martial Art Healing Methods: Acupressure, acupuncture, internal energy, herbal medicine.

* Meditation and Breathing Techniques: Meditation and breathing postures and concentration techniques.


Sounds good actually.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

SnakePit said:


> dang pa (triple bladed spear, or trident)


nice, that would be crazy in the UFC


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Duffman said:


> nice, that would be crazy in the UFC


Fedor will catch any spear, light it on fire, and throw it through your skull. raise01:


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

SnakePit said:


> Fedor will catch any spear, light it on fire, and throw it through your skull. raise01:


pfft. Fedor would do something more cool like.

let the spear go through him. Pull the spear deeper and the guy whos holding on. Then armbar him, breaking it off at the whole time yelling at the top of his lungs "RUSSIA" or something like that.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Uchi said:


> pfft. Fedor would do something more cool like.
> 
> let the spear go through him. Pull the spear deeper and the guy whos holding on. Then armbar him, breaking it off at the whole time yelling at the top of his lungs "RUSSIA" or something like that.


WEAK, Fedor will make it rain where you live for posting that. :bye02:


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

SnakePit said:


> Fedor will catch any spear, light it on fire, and throw it through your skull. raise01:


LOL thats funny


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

SnakePit said:


> Fedor will catch any spear, light it on fire, and throw it through your skull. raise01:


Or he'll just catch it, smirk it a little, then eat it.
Thanks for the help, guys. Take care.


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, kuk sool won is in fact a Korean martial art that intigrates throwing techniques with hand and kicking techniques. Also, I think some weapons are used in the art too! I apologize if this has already been clarified.....I did not read the whole thread!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I know it is a modern martial art, and most of them are pretty good. Anytraining is better than nothing,and it IS the fighter and not the style, regardless, this sounds pretty good.


----------

